# Nitric Acid 5 Gal Shipped to Home Address-$220



## kadriver (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Sandy at Terrace Packaging in Kansas City.

I ordered 5 gallons of nitric acid 67% tech - $135

FedEx fees will make the final cost about $220.

This will be shipped directly to my Home Address in SC.

It goes out Tomorrow (Tuesday) and should arrive before the end of the week.

This is the best deal I have found for nitric acid.

If any one has found a better deal out there, then please advise.

I don't think you will.

I remember I paid $100 for a 1 liter bottle when I first got started last year.

kadriver


----------



## metatp (Oct 31, 2011)

Kadriver,

There are better deals is you want to get a 15 gallon drum (keg). But for 5 gallons only, Sandy is probably your best bet unless you can find a local repacker to avoid the shipping cost. I tried to get some from him in the past, but he had a hard time getting a currier to ship it. 

Here is what I bought (it was a local delivery, and I could have picked it up and saved some of the transportation costs).
15 Gallons - $135. There was a $250 refundable deposit for the drum. Shipping was around $125 to my house. if I had a building with a receiving dock, shipping would have been only $43. There was also a $26 HAZ Mat fee.

The company is B.C. Scientific, Inc. I bought reagent grade from them in the past, so I decided to ask them if the sell tech grade. They did, but it was not listed on there on-line product options.

The only problem I have now is that I have too much nitric acid. I will never use it all.

Tom


----------



## dtectr (Oct 31, 2011)

*To no one in particular, but this seems a good place to reference:*
If you have access to fuel-efficient transportation, the daytrip may be worth your time.

I talked to, and did business with Sandy, after GSP described his experiences with his company as a supplier. I stated specifically that I had found out about his company from GRF, and the experience was pleasant & professional.

My point is - he was very upfront & communicative about DOT charges & etc.. In fact, the nitric I purchased would ahve coat DOUBLE, with shipping/DOT/ socialist state 8) charges added in. I can drive 1 hour, 60 miles, & cut chemical costs in half (almost) because of fuel efficiency.

Know your system - strengths & weaknesses, buy a calculator (I'm not trying to be a smart-aleck - we just forget the simple things, sometimes) & go to figuring.


----------



## kadriver (Oct 31, 2011)

metatp:

Does that 15 gallon container have a cart with swivel so you can pour the acid into smaller containers easily?

Or is there a spout of some sort on it so you can draw out what you need as you go?

My rate of acid usage has increased to the point where I have to order 5 gallons at a time about every 4 months. At first is was every 8 months, then 6 months. I have only been refining for a little over a year.

I can see that my rate of nitric acid consumption it is going to climb even further so 15 gallons would do me fine.

I have a friend who has a loading dock and could easily ask him to accept delivery for me.

Thank you for the info. Maybe next time I will order 15 gallons from BC Scientific.

dtectr: I live in South Carolina near the coast. Kansas City is about 16 hours for me. So I would probably burn more fuel by driving there myself.

But I have not yet diligently searched for a place locally here in Charleston SC. If I could find a local supplier (and the posibility is high) then I could save on shipping cost.

I also talked to Sandy at Terrace Packaging/refiningchemicals.com about getting some DMG in stock to sell in small quantities.

I had to order DMG from a supplier in Japan (off Ebay).

But at least I have some coming.

Thanks you guys - kadriver


----------



## metatp (Oct 31, 2011)

kadriver said:


> Does that 15 gallon container have a cart with swivel so you can pour the acid into smaller containers easily?
> 
> Or is there a spout of some sort on it so you can draw out what you need as you go?


No. I siphoned it out into 4 liter glass bottles I have from the same company.



kadriver said:


> Maybe next time I will order 15 gallons from BC Scientific.


Let me know and I will send you the contact info.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's how I safely transfer nitric from various sized drums to a bucket. Here's the pump I have always used. There are cheaper ones but this exact one (commonly available from many companies) seems to last the longest. I think the last one I bought was from Graingers.
http://www.uline.com/BL_8186/Siphon-Drum-Pump?pricode=WT704&gclid=CJaw5_iMlKwCFU7ftgodFkXrSw

Use gloves and a face shield.

(1) Place the empty gallon jug in a bucket. Remove lid.
(2) Put the pump in the drum. Place the hose in the jug. Pump the nitric into the jug until siphoning begins
(3) When the jug is filled to about 2"-3" from the top, quickly unscrew the cap to break the siphon. Knowing when to break the siphon and prevent overflowing requires a little experience. The jug will continue to fill a bit even when the siphon is broken.
(4) Raise the hose from the jug and let it drip into the jug until it stops dripping. Carefully transfer the hose to another empty bucket.
(5) Put the lid on the jug.
(6) Raise the jug and rinse off the outside of the jug, into the bucket, with a squirt bottle or a gentle spray hose. Remove the jug and fill more jugs if desired.
(7) When finished, put the hose in an empty bucket, raise the pump from the drum and let it finish dripping. Put the pump in the bucket with the hose.
(8) Add some water to the bucket. Pump (circulate) the water through the pump. Rinse off the outside also with a squirt bottle or gentle water hose. Put the pump and hose in an empty bucket, with the valve (knob) open and let it drip dry. If you leave strong acid in the pump for any period of time, it will destroy the valves. It will still pump, but siphoning will be impossible.
(8) Use a dedicated pump for each type of acid to prevent contamination.

Once you get the hang of this, you won't lose a drop.

Note: It's not necessary to cut off off the tube to fit the size drum you're pumping from. It's not necessary to screw the pump into the drum bung. Just do the pumping with with 2 hands. I've used a full length pump in a 5 gallon drum with no problems.


----------



## metatp (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice post GSP.

Thanks.


----------

